# Does gentoo-sources 2.4.19 support XFS?

## butters

I am running 2.4.18-xfs right now and it does not want to load the cs46xx module for my Hercules Game Theater XP.  Another user running the gentoo-sources 2.4.18 kernel has the same problem.  However, people seem to have no problems getting cs46xx to load for the Game Theater XP running 2.4.19.  The desktop guide on gentoo.org says that the gentoo-sources tree has no XFS support, but I have heard otherwise.  Does the 2.4.19 kernel now have XFS support?  What about the vanilla-sources 2.4.19?

This thread describes the problem I'm having with the cs46xx sound module.  If you have any ideas, please help me out.  Thanks!

----------

## lx

I'm using gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r7 and this has SGI Xfs support, well it has the option anyway, I'm not using it. Think there ain't a vanilla-source 2.4.19 cause there ain't an official release of 2.4.19 yet, but well vanilla normally means without patches, so it will not have Xfs support.

Cya lX.

----------

## Utoxin

Yes, it definately does. I've been using it since r5.

----------

## dmmgentoo

It seems that the xfs-sources kernel is missing the pre-emptive option in the kernel config.  The stock gentoo-sources kernel, however, has both the pre-emptive option, and the XFS option.  I want to use pre-emptive with XFS.  Last time I tried using XFS with gentoo-sources and the pre-emptive option, I had no problems, as long as I did dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/part before doing mkfs.xfs to create my XFS filesystems.  I found that when I didn't use dd to zero out my partitions before mkfs.xfs-ing them, I was having various XFS-related crashes.

----------

## AutoBot

Well you can always emerge vanilla-sources then get the cvs XFS from SGI, and if needed Robert Love's preempt patch and roll your own.

----------

